# 4youngdrivers.co.uk



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

seen them advertised in chav power magazine so i thought i would give them a go 9 years driving experiance 8 years ncb on my van policy and 1 year ncb on my skyline 2500gtst r33 a mere snip at w a i t f o r i t.....£23,618.18p are they havin a fookin laugh. now then i know you are all thinking it will be down to the computer and if i phone i should defo. expect a large deduction, but when they come back with an on-line [ :lamer: ] quote like that im to scared to even phone them. by the way that was kept on a private drive with cat 1 alarm/imob. companys like this make me uke: this company should be banned [ :banned: ] from trading.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow sounds like a bargain I'll give 'em a ring, is that really what they quoted??


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*a*

yes mate thats the on line quote


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Surely you should give them a ring and see what they are goign to quote you

put please report back...I need a good laugh


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*insurance*

if i finnish work earlie tomoz i will phone them could do with a laugh now i fixed my window. i will let you know what they said.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Record the call if you can (make sure you tell them you're going to first though - something along the lines of "All my calls may be recorded for customer trianing purposes" will do).

It sounds like it'll be funny!


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*insurance*

stop it. im getting all exited myself now i cant wait to finnish work tommorow. if they ask if im after instalments should i tell them i will pay now in one go, only if im happy with the policy.


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

I totally know what you mean skylinegaf, I got a quote from their website too and it came out at £7000!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahaha

yeh good one!

I was thinking of framing at and putting it on my wall!!!:chuckle:

Try Cheap Car Insurance Quotes For Drivers With Low No Claims Bonus From bell.co.uk


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry Scottishgirl, I think not

I got quoted Your total price is: £5299.60 for a 1998 NISSAN MICRA 1.0 L 3dr Hatchback


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*insurance not 4 you*

im glad to hear its not just me then scottishgirl . what an absolute joke this company is.


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

go for it mate thats a great deal!!!


----------



## Tolchock (Jul 22, 2007)

I hate insurance companies like these trying to rip off young drivers.


----------

